# "Left Over" Metal Buildings - Deal or Scam?



## NewBerlinBaler

From time to time around here, I'll see an ad in the newspaper hawking a pre-engineered steel building that someone ordered but never bought and now it's available at a discounted price - or so the ads claim.

The basic premise for this makes sense. When I bought my steel building umpteen years ago, I had to make a healthy down payment to cover engineering costs. Then there was a final, larger payment when the building was delivered. So if a manufacturer already collected money from someone who now doesn't want or can't afford the building - and the manufacturer needs to get rid of it, there's a bargain to be had - right?

I wonder if these "deals" are real or some kind of scam. If they're real, I wonder how good the support is after the sale? If you buy one of these buildings and during assembly you discover some critical pieces are are missing, When you call for help, will anyone answer the phone? If they do answer, how long before you get the parts you need?

Has anyone on Hay Talk actually bought one of these "fire sale" buildings? If so, how did the project go?

Gary


----------



## slowzuki

They sell them here too, works if you are near the wind and snow loads that it was designed for. They won't change any of the details for you but will make up missing parts etc. it's a better deal than buying one from a guy that's had it sitting on pallets for years.


----------



## somedevildawg

I always fall back on the old adage...." If it's too good to be true" generally works for me


----------



## IHCman

I see those ads around here too. I don't know if its a scam or just a sales pitch.


----------



## Vol

Here also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike

Heres my experiance, take it for what its worth..

When I was considering building my shop last year I looked into steel buildings. I talked to an outfit that was very knowledgable and they priced out a building for me. They were around 20K for the building kit. The price was in line and the company was knowledgeable, friendly, good reviews etc. I then contacted another company and filled out an online quote form with all my building specifications. Within a few hours I was called by a fast talking salesman from the company. He had a cancelled order building very close to my specifications that he wanted to sell me. Problem was the building was 40k, but they were giving it to me with something like a 25% discount. 40K wasn't even a reasonable price in my mind. The other problem was their building was 12 ft tall and I wanted 14 ft. I told the salesman I wanted 14 ft tall, and price me that building. He never did price me the building I wanted, but called me several times over the next couple months trying to sell me a cancelled order building.

My guess is MOST of these ads are just a sales gimmick. They tell you its a really good deal hoping you don't price check them....


----------



## slowzuki

The fabric building builders here have the same offers. I've called and talked to several of them about new buildings and they will try to steer you into one they have pre-built that didn't go through. Usually the person ordered a horrible colour or weird size so the building hasn't sold right away.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Nearly 20 years ago, I ordered a steel building package from ARCO of Norcross, Ga. They were helpful and the building was as ordered and a nice kit.

The point-of-note is the fact that it shipped out of Mattoon, Il (about 50 miles from me). ARCO didn't build it or ever even see it. I don't believe most of these companies that advertise these buildings have any buildings just sitting around.

I doubt that the manufacturers do either...they might, but I doubt it as most any kit can be cannibalized to build other kits. IE, if a 30x60/14 was ordered and not accepted, everything except for a few parts would work on either a 16' or a 10' building....and the post would be used on the next 14' building that was ordered. I doubt that any of the buildings are "built to order", but more likely they go the yard and gather all the specific parts needed to build YOUR building. Kinda like a lumber yard claiming that they want to sell stud length 2x4s that were mistakenly ordered for the wrong size house... and lemme guess, they will also make me a heck of a deal on some nails because the head is on the wrong end?

I smell a rat.

73, Mark


----------



## PaMike

I think the buildings are built to order as far as the main frame steel. There are a lot of different bolt patterns, roof pitches, bracing etc that are somewhat unique to each building. The purlans and standard parts are just pulled and shipped.

Most of the steel building sellers are just sales agencies. They then outsource the building to whatever supplier that suits them. I don't understand exactly how it works, but apparently there are quite a few companies that can manufacture the buildings. I am not sure if the buildings are an industry standard, or if the companies all work together to service customers in their geographic area.


----------



## Vol

Depends upon the State that manufacturer ships to as to what ships....some states are not governed by the International code of building standards....those non-conforming states have less restrictive requirements in many instances....which allows for a cheaper package. And then there are a few that have more stringent codes than the International Code.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike

Vol said:


> Depends upon the State that manufacturer ships to as to what ships....some states are not governed by the International code of building standards....those non-conforming states have less restrictive requirements in many instances....which allows for a cheaper package. And then there are a few that have more stringent codes than the International Code.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The place I got a quote from said it was your problem to make sure it would meet code, and that you had a foundation to support it...


----------



## CowboyRam

I have spent 30 years in the construction business, and I would not trust any ad like that from a news paper ad. You don't know if that guy from the paper will be around for any warranty problems. I would rather buy a building from someone that is local. Most of the steel buildings that I had to deal with, you had to pay extra for the engineering. I really doubt that there is a building laying out in a field somewhere that is just waiting to be assembled.


----------



## Building guy

From my experience, ask a ton of questions about the buildings. Ask for the specifications such as steel gauge, frame leg spacing, roof pitch, etc, etc. If the questions about the buildings are quickly answered without hesitation, it maybe worth looking into. The seller may provide the details on why the building is so low costly and if the reason seems OK, check it out.


----------



## labdwakin

I've been looking for another retired turkey barn to buy.... disassemble, move to your location, build walls to a height to suit, and put the roof back on... viola!... last one was about 50x100 because part of it had collapsed in an ice storm due to rotten lathe under the roof because they didn't fix a leak. cost me $300 to get the building then about a week with 3 guys to tear it down and haul it home.... Still haven't put it back up LOL


----------

